# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تصريحات القيصر : سيرجيو واو باسكال

## musab aljak

*# اصبحنا اكثر انسجاما" والموسم القادم احمر

  #مازيمبي لايخيفنا وسنمضي بثبات نحو اللقب الافريقي

 # طموحنا الوصول الي كاس العالم للاندية .. وكتيبة المريخ بها نجوم لامعه علي المستوي الافريقي

 # لم اجد صعوبة في الانسجام وكرة القدم لغة لوحدها

 # رئس النادي رجل رائع واداري محترف

 # السودانين يملكون المهارة ولكن ينقصهم الاحتراف

 # عندما اتيت للمريخ لم اكن اتصور ان لديه شعبية بهذه الكمية

 # الشعب السوداني شعب طيب للغاية

 # اتمني الاستمرار لاعوام طويلة بالمريخ وتحقيق البطولات

*

----------


## ابو حسن

*له التحيه فهو أفضل محترف جاء إلي السودان منذ أن عرف الإحتراف .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*باسكال لاعب جيد وفوق ذلك هو يجيد لغة الحوار وهو لاعب مرتاح نفسياً لانه حقق كل ما يصبو اليه مع المريخ 
كنا نتمنى ان يكون كل اللاعبين بمستوى باسكال واني والله استغرب للاعبين لا ينضبطون داخل الميدان كما ينضبط هذا اللاعب الرائع 
والغريب ان باسكال يطبق الاحتراف وهم لا يتعلمون منه وهذا يعني انعدام جانب الغيرة لدى اللاعبين 
عموما في الموسم الجديد باذن الله سنعمل على تحليل كل اللاعبين وكل سلبياتتهم حتى نكون على بينة من امرنا في منذ البداية 
لك الود اخي مصعب وكل عام وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*كلام محترفين بالجد

شكرا واوا
*

----------


## عز الدين

*واوا يا الكلك حلاوه ...............
شبيه إندورانس إيداهور
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*امثال هؤلاء يجب ان يتعلموا منهم
لاعب صغير السن ويطبق الاحتراف بهذا الشكل ولا ننسى انها بداياته الاولى في هذا المجال وبالمقابل انظروا الى لعيبتنا وجهلهم 
لك التحية الرائع باسكال ووفقك الله في مشوارك مع الزعيم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم لا اعتراض فى حكمك. تخيل لو باسكال موجود مع ايداهور!!!!!!!!!!سؤال ورد بذهنى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ربنا يوفقهم لتقديم موسم يرضى الطموحات
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاسكال .... هـِع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لاعب مثالي بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معني .. نتمني له التوفيق مع الأحمر الوهاج ...

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ربنا  يحفظو  الاعب  الوحيد  الذي  يلعب  بحماس  شديد    ذكرنا   أيام  كمال  عبد الغني   وجمال  أبوعنجه   وبدر الدين  بخيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال بإذن الله نحنا معاك شابلين للابطال
                        	*

----------

